# Morgan lens



## lphillips (Apr 9, 2009)

Need help coding for a morgan lens apparatus used to flush eye out. Looking at 99070, V2797. However looks like I need another HCPCS code. Is anyone else coding for these?


----------



## pamela brashear (Jun 24, 2010)

*Moragn Lens*

I have the Code 65205 if foreign body removal, and a 99070 or V2797 for just a Flush.


----------

